# Pre-cooked meals



## kauvaka

Sometime during the 1980s I heard/read that pre prepared or pre cooked meals were to be supplied on British vessels. Did this scheme go ahead?. The impression I got was they were going to be like airline meals, out of a freezer, into a microwave or standard oven and bob's your uncle. Crewmembers would select their individual choice of meals the preceeding day. A comment I heard/read was "Great, we can have chicken every day" Yeah, right' If they did go ahead were the meals any good.?


----------



## Ray Mac

kauvaka said:


> Sometime during the 1980s I heard/read that pre prepared or pre cooked meals were to be supplied on British vessels. Did this scheme go ahead?. The impression I got was they were going to be like airline meals, out of a freezer, into a microwave or standard oven and bob's your uncle. Crewmembers would select their individual choice of meals the preceeding day. A comment I heard/read was "Great, we can have chicken every day" Yeah, right' If they did go ahead were the meals any good.?


I think France Fenicks tried it on one of their new colliers in the 70s, I seem to recall it only lasted a few months, before they went
back to normal fare.


----------



## P.Arnold

The GTV's managed by Denholms, when built had 'industrial' microwaves and reduced galley facilities, not requiring the need of cook/chef.
When sailing with these vessels in the mid 70's I was informed that the original plan was to have pre-packed meals which were colour coded to plastic 'timer tokens'. The meal was to be selected, placed in the microwave and the appropriate token inserted into the microwave slot to cook for the time determined by the token. Vegetables ie, tins of peas, carrots etc were to be opened and put in an array of 'bain maries'. I'm not sure if they ever sailed with this self service concept before the unions got involved. The microwaves were still kept but not used that much by the now re introduced galley staff.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I heard they did that on some supply vessels in the North Sea. All the good grub was eaten first and they were left with stuff that nobody wanted to eat by the end of the trip. Imagine microwaved Kromeskis a la Russ!

John T


----------



## makko

I saw the system on the Norwegian Barber Blue Sea Service RoRo's. A very "spartan" saloon with a fridge holding the trays and a couple of microwaves. This was the mid eighties. The Norwegian ships were also running only 18 crew while the British ships were running 32+. The main complaint of the crew was the lack of any social interaction: Suicide was not unknown! The system was vehemently opposed by Blue Funnel crews. Was it worth it? I don't know but Wilhelmsen are still in business! I have never seen the system since.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom

I'd top myself too if I was faced with a Pacific crossing and only pasta left to eat - foreign muck.

John T


----------



## spongebob

Today, it depends what you are used to but an old mate of mine , now living alone in the London area , swears by these prepackaged ready to heat meals.
He claims that Tescos have a wide variety and he grabs those on special and stores them in his freezer. We keep reminding ourselves not to stay with him next time unless we can buy in fresh!!
One of the better meals I had at sea was in the west coast port of Greymouth when the cook got to pie eyed up at the pub during the afternoon. 
He arrived back at the ship at 5 pm with 27 individual newspaper wrapped serves of fresh Blue Cod and crisp chips.
The Skipper was not amused and sacked the cook on arrival back in Auckland but we noted that the old man consumed every morsel.
He was a stickler for protocols and it must have looked odd as we sat in the saloon eating fish and chips with our fingers while dressed in ties and jackets.

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

When we had fish and chips from the shop at home, we always ate them off a plate with knives and forks.

John T


----------



## kauvaka

trotterdotpom said:


> When we had fish and chips from the shop at home, we always ate them off a plate with knives and forks.
> 
> John T


But you were a posh lot John.


----------



## spongebob

We do too John when home cooked but off the grease proof paper and newsprint wrap it was usually fingers. 

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

kauvaka said:


> But you were a posh lot John.


That's right ... The Paris end of Thorntree. See:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...like-on-britains-council-estates-1541993.html

John T


----------



## spongebob

Sounds like an interesting place john. Years ago my boss's second wife to be came out from Middlesbrough and when she had a drink or two she always poshed up her accent and told me how people from Middlesborough were 'different ' to others in the region and that they spoke with nicer tones.
She was a bit of a tragic and always wanted to tell me her life story which included working as secretary to the chief of Dorman Long.
Now I know what she meant!!

Bob


----------



## Samsette

trotterdotpom said:


> That's right ... The Paris end of Thorntree. See:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...like-on-britains-council-estates-1541993.html
> 
> John T


Everything will get better, after Brexit. Even for those who are "dead friendly."


----------



## trotterdotpom

#12 . It wasn't that bad in my day, Bob, the article illustrates the social effects of the policies put in place by the hag, Thatcher. Same decline all over the country, especially the north.

John T


----------



## Engine Serang

Bell Line tried microwave meals in the early 80's. Most of the crew lived on cheese sandwiches at sea and sent out for Chineese in Waterford and Newport. Not a roaring success.
With the quality and variety now available it may be more viable, if only there was British seamen to eat them.


----------

